

Peter Thiel’s Quick $1B Facebook Share Sale Lacks Precedent - 1gor
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-08-23/facebook-director-s-quick-1-billion-share-sale-lacks-precedent.html

======
the-expert
Yeah, all that stuff is the article is great, but the Facebook experts here on
HN (aged 18-24, most likely) said what Thiel did is no big deal. He's just
diversifying. And besides, there's the upcoming Facebook Wallet (TM). It's
gonna be big, big, big. Huge.

Bloomberg? What do they know?

------
rdl
It does seem kind of fucked up that investors have a three month lockup while
employees have six. It should be the standard 180 days for everyone; if
anything, employees (who have more of their net worth tied up in FB stock)
should be more free to sell than funds.

The whole deal with FB effectively being public for 18 months before IPOing
(via second market) is new and messed up.

